

Telecom giants give GCHQ unlimited access to networks, develop own spyware - znowi
http://rt.com/news/spy-agency-telecoms-access-966/

======
MattJ100
There is currently an online petition in the UK for a public enquiry into
this:
[http://epetitions.direct.gov.uk/petitions/51959](http://epetitions.direct.gov.uk/petitions/51959)

